# coil wire, stretch wire?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.directindustry.com/prod/cae/electric-power-supply-cables-spiral-12252-476376.html


----------



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

i don't think i can just buy 3 ft of it


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Amount to be ordered wasn't my reason for posting the link.
I didn't know the name used to describe the wire type, either.
Now that we do... ...you can call your local electrical supply house
and ask if they carry it... 

Once you know the correct name, it's easy to find... 

http://www.autac.com/index.htm


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'd call minn kota and just order it, that's the only way I think you can guarantee it is marine tinned.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Minn Kota power cords don't look cheap...

http://www.northlandmarine.com/MinnKotaQuickRef.htm


----------



## Jigalode (Sep 23, 2010)

thank you, I have actually been looking for this exact thing for the same motorguide application. I have always disliked my current cord.


----------

